# Terminal Ilium Strictures Surgery



## dad_01 (Aug 10, 2008)

My son's GI has mentioned surgery to remove diseased sections of my son's terminal ilium.

I know almost nothing about what the terminal ilium is, what it does, and what the risks may be when it is operated on.

I am looking for feedback from anyone who can give me background.

Thanks.


----------



## FruitLoop (Aug 10, 2008)

The terminal ileum is where the small bowel and large bowel meet - it is located around the appendix area.

It is the most common area for flaring activity.

I had this area re-sected 3 years ago and I have had the most perfect 3 years.

However i am now flaring again as there is a good chance that the Crohn's will return to the area that has been re-sected.

I would have the surgery again as i had the best 3 years.

Good luck.


----------



## dad_01 (Aug 10, 2008)

FruitLoop said:
			
		

> The terminal ileum is where the small bowel and large bowel meet - it is located around the appendix area.
> 
> It is the most common area for flaring activity.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you had successful surgery with it. I guess the terminal ilium is where crohn's often causes inflammation?


----------



## dad_01 (Aug 10, 2008)

Anyone know how long the terminal ilium is in an adult?


----------

